# Apron vs. Scratch Pants



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I may be posting this in the wrong place, but I didn't know where else to put it, since it does relate to bitework.


A question was asked of me when I posted pictures of this week's training (http://www.angelfire.com/planet/pup2) on another board. Why would one use an apron as opposed to scratch pants or vise versa? Is there a reason for using one or the other?


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Apron pro's- lighter in weight, cooler, less restrictive

Scratch Pants pro's- more protection, much more protection

I personally greatly prefer scratch pants when training. The number of times I've had slightly intimidated young dogs or slightly frustrated advanced dogs circle me and \"nip\" me in the legs or butt is why I would have to really know and trust the dog I'm working to wear an apron. Likewise, if you're knocked down, the padding on the knees helps a lot. Yet another benefit is that many dogs will wrap their paws around you'r leg to hold you while they're on the bite. It's pretty easy to get a paw behind an apron and man some peoples dog's need their nails filed! Scratch pants are not going to provide too much protection from a sustained leg bite, but as everyone who'se done a bit of decoying knows, its those little nips, scratches and pinches that add up. Kinda like a paper cut. 

Likewise, pretty brave decoy in that one pic to not only have only an apron on, but nothing but shorts underneath. Ouch!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Our club helper/TD wears the apron and shorts year round. I saw him put the bite pants on when it got down in the teens. What a sissy! JKN of course :wink: . I dremel my dogs nails weekly, but the helper swears Thunder is a cat the way he uses his feet.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

The man in the pictures wearing the apron is Wayne (also in the pictures of Butan, as the handler), and he doesn't usually decoy, but he really wanted to work that dobie. HIS reason for wearing the apron was because he didn't have any scratch pants that would fit him and the apron is much easier to put on and take off. I just wondered if there were specific reasons why the apron would be used instead of the scratch pants. If it were me, I'd be wearing the scratch pants! :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I suspect that Kristina's comment about the apron being less restrictive would be the biggest reason.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I guess if you know the dog to not be a \"leg grabber\", you might prefer the pants. Yeah, the restrictiveness can be a problem and the heat on a hot day can have you thinking \"Man, I'd rather deal with the scratches and possible nips than get heat stroke\". ....
To each his own, I guess!
-Kristina


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks all. So the official, scientific reason for wearing the apron instead of the pants is because it's cooler and easier to put on and take off. I was looking for so much more! LOL! :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So am I a dummy for not wearing them???? I don't even like wearing shoes, so what do I know. Wait, are you talking Schutzhund???? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So am I a dummy for not wearing them???? I don't even like wearing shoes, so what do I know. Wait, are you talking Schutzhund???? :lol: :lol:


Ahhh.........I recognized the humor before I saw the name! Hi, Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What can I say? Training was good today, I am using Emily as my decoy, Buko loves to bite the crotch, so noone got hurt, unlike the rest of the time, and we might have gotten something accomplished.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff, yep, I'm talking SchH.  

If you DO decide to decoy wearing the apron, PLEASE have someone video it! I think we'd all get a kick out of it! :lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Aprons are great, it makes taking a leak faster that pulling off tons of equipment. LOL. I like pants because it gives better protection from nails on the legs. And the dog can't go under the pants like an apron. Some dogs may even target the flowing apron material.


----------

